# Wooden cube is it good for speed cubing?



## CUBER888 (Mar 20, 2010)

rubiks has released a wood 3x3 i wonder if it is good for speed cubing


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 20, 2010)

CUBER888 said:


> rubiks has released a wood 3x3 i wonder if it is good for speed cubing



Think about it, would a WOODEN 3x3 really be good for speedcubing? No, good luck doing finger tricks on that thing.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

It might be delicious for a good grip


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 20, 2010)

What if it has springs?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 20, 2010)

:fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> :fp



Says the anti-crackhead.

But seriously, I doubt it would be good for speedsolving, most likely a collectors item at best. I'll try to find out more.


----------



## xbrandationx (Mar 20, 2010)

link?


----------



## CUBER888 (Mar 20, 2010)

no link i found it at a local toy store it is for the 30th annaversry


----------



## Stefan (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Rubiks-30th-Anniversary-Wood-Edition/dp/B00349D2T0/


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...



Does it matter? Who _does_ like drugs?


----------



## kunz (Mar 20, 2010)

why isn't it being sold at the Rubik's website?


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Rubiks-30th-Anniversary-Wood-Edition/dp/B00349D2T0/



Also on ebay


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Does it matter? Who _does_ like drugs?



lmfao


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 20, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter? Who _does_ like drugs?
> ...



?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



Could you please put that I was the one who said that in your sig?

Also, people who use drugs probably like drugs, but I'm not going to get into that, that's for the Marijuana thread.


----------



## fireworking (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope this is not off topic but some people who do drugs might not like them.

Some people might have been trying to quit drugs but are addicted and cant (like smoking).

So, making a general statement might not be such a good idea as it can offend some people.


----------



## martin8768 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would not recommend sanding this cube


----------



## shelley (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope. Wood rubbing against wood doesn't do so well.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 9, 2010)

In my opinion, the Wooden Cube is worse than a Rubiks StoreBought right out of the box. Its hard to lube. (The internals are plastic. The main part of the cubie is wooden) Not good for speedcubing at all!


----------



## riffz (Apr 9, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> In my opinion, the Wooden Cube is worse than a Rubiks StoreBought right out of the box. Its hard to lube. (The internals are plastic. The main part of the cubie is wooden) Not good for speedcubing at all!



Oh, so the internals are plastic? That means it might possibly be able to turn 

If it was entirely wood, I would try shellacking the inside. You don't have much to lose in terms of performance with a wooden cube.

EDIT: Scrap that. Its a collectors item. I'd just leave it as is and let it look pretty.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

kunz said:


> why isn't it being sold at the Rubik's website?



http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks 30th Wood Cube.aspx

I decided to buy a couple myself, just for pure collector's sake. I have no illusions that I'll be breaking speedcube records with this by any means. Given the fact that it's a porous and absorbent material, spraying something into the cracks isn't going to do it for you. 

More hands-on impressions as soon as I have my hands on it.


----------



## raodkill (Apr 24, 2010)

sounds like hte pledge lube idea would be excellent for htis cube (lemon scented pledge furniture polish, ive tested its okay on rubiks brands, and c4u cube, very slightly worste hten jigaloo and silicon spray (tried both) but it gives a vaseline smooth feel)


----------



## esquimalt1 (Apr 24, 2010)

they aren't environmentally friendly. probably like 200 trees were murdered to produce these


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> they aren't environmentally friendly. probably like 200 trees were murdered to produce these



No worse than plastic. Plastic production requires drilling for petroleum, and we're already having issues with oil spills and their effect on wildlife. On top of that, injection molding for plastic is energy intensive, and plastic does not break down in the environment under natural conditions. 

Wood is at least biodegradable, while plastics are often difficult to sort and recycle (Polyethelene? Polypropylene? Polyvinyl Chloride? Polycarbonate? ABS?). Oh, and most of our cubes are shipped from China too, and we all know how much greenhouse gas emissions they're contributing.

Being environmentally conscious is a lot harder than we realize, and unfortunately, everything we do is causing damage. Best we can do is minimize it the best way we see fit.


----------



## TacoCube (Apr 24, 2010)

...wooden cube? cool.


----------

